# Allround Media PC - Was ist wichtig?



## moskito (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit geraumer Zeit, ja eigentlich schon ein paar Jahre, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen PC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen, der all die  anderen Geräte rund um den TV überflüssig macht.
Jetzt soll es endlich soweit sein, doch dazu brauche ich eure Hilfe! 

Ich baue mir zwar schon seit Jahren meine PCs selbst zusammen, doch bis jetzt wurden die Hauptsächlich zum Zocken verwendet, und auf den Gebiet der Media-PCs im Wohnzimmer bin ich noch gänzlich unerfahren.

Nun zum eigentlich Thema.

Folgendes möchte ich mit dem PC machen:

-Digitales Sat empfangen
-Blue Rays/DVDs angucken
-Digitales Sat aufzeichenen
-Internetstreams nutzen (z.B Southpark, ESL-TV, WaaghTV, Shoutcasts.usw.)
-Medien (Musik/DVD) von der Festplatte angucken
-Im Internet surfen
-Musik hören (via Festplatte oder Audio-CD)
-mich am stylischen aussehen erfreuen

Am besten auch Parallel, also dass ich z.B gerade eine Fernsehsendung aufzeichne, und gleichzeitig einen Internetstream angucken kann.

Anschließen würde ich dann einen Full-HDTV und eine 5.1 Anlage von Teufel (wahrscheinlich Analog). Gesteuert würde das ganze dann über ne Wireless Tastatur Maus Kombi. 

Wie siehts jetzt Hardware technisch aus?
Einen E8400 4GB RAM und ein Gigabyte (Fullsize) Board und ein Netzteil hätte ich ggf. übrig, wenn auch gleich meinen Desktop-Rechner aufrüste.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob der E8400 vielleicht etwas "overpowerd" ist und er dadurch zuviel Strom verbraucht. Eure Meinung dazu wäre hilfreich!

Desweiteren kenn ich mit mit TV-Karten überhaupt nicht aus. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? HDTV muss sich nicht können, darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht was sonst noch wichtig ist. 

Welche Grafikarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen? HDMI-Ausgang ist natürlich ein muss. Was ist sonst noch wichtig?

Welches Gehäuse ist zu gebrauchen und sieht gut im Wohnzimmer aus? Am besten wäre wenn ich auch große Mainboards verbauen könnte, bei guter und leiser Kühlung.

Und welche Software würdet ihr einen Anfänger ohne Linux Kenntnisse empfehlen? Ist ein Vista Media zu gebrauchen? Welche Software brauch ich noch?

Als Budget hab ich so 1000€ eingeplant, wobei wahrscheinlich 200-300€ für die Musikanlage draufgehen werden. Bleiben noch 700€ für den Rechner + Software. An 100-200€ solls dann  aber doch nicht scheitern 

Das wars dann mal von mir.

Vielen dank schonmal für eventuelle Hilfe!

mfg
moskito


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2009)

moskito schrieb:


> Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob der E8400 vielleicht etwas "overpowerd" ist und er dadurch zuviel Strom verbraucht. Eure Meinung dazu wäre hilfreich!


 natüröich ist der schon "zu gut", aber wenn du den nur beim multimedia-genuß benutzt, sind die zusatzstromkosten nicht so hoch, als dass du extra ne andere "schlechtere" CPU besorgen brauchst.



> Desweiteren kenn ich mit mit TV-Karten überhaupt nicht aus. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? HDTV muss sich nicht können, darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht was sonst noch wichtig ist.


 der monitor/HDMI-ausgang muss HDCP können, wenn du BluRay schauen willst. das sollten die aktuellen Nvidia/AMD beherrschen, d.h. ne preiswerte, aber neue karte besorgen. wenn möglich direkt passiv gekühlt wegen lärm.

zB die hier: HDMI, HDPC, passiv, maximal 20W verbrauch: Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 Passiv low profile, 256MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11142-08-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS EAH3450/DI/256M, Radeon HD 3450, 256MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CK1K-H0UAYA0Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS EAH4350 SILENT/DI/512M, Radeon HD 4350, 512MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CH10-J0UAN00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Als Budget hab ich so 1000€ eingeplant


 nur für den PC? das ist doch VIEL zu viel...   für 400-500€ kriegst du LOCKER nen super multimediaPC, auch mit ausreichend großer festplatte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Mai 2009)

Also, als Media-PC sind 1000€ wirklich zu viel des guten 

CPU = dein Prozzi, E8400
MoBo = Link Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L

Gehäuse = Link

GraKa = Hat mein Vorredner bereits genannt 
Netzteil = Geschmackssache,m ein 400 W NT von Be Quiet reicht locker.

So, der Rest wie HDD oder Blu-Gay LW sind auch Geschmackssache


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2009)

ach ja, noch ne kleinigkeit: falls du nen PC-monitor benutzen willst, musst du auch da auf HDCP-fähigkeit für BluRay achten. LCD-TVs sollten das aber eh haben.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2009)

Zuerst ein mal muss ich zu dem Thema ein bisschen Eigenwerbung machen:
In meiner Signatur findest du einen Link indem ich meine eignen Erfahrungen und Tipps zum Thema HTPC schon ein mal zusammengefasst habe.


moskito schrieb:


> Am besten auch Parallel, also dass ich z.B gerade eine Fernsehsendung aufzeichne, und gleichzeitig einen Internetstream angucken kann.


Kein Problem.


> Anschließen würde ich dann einen Full-HDTV und eine 5.1 Anlage von Teufel (wahrscheinlich Analog). Gesteuert würde das ganze dann über ne Wireless Tastatur Maus Kombi.


Wie genau die Soundlösung aus sieht solltest du dir auf jeden Fall vor kauf der Soka überlegen.
Digital über HDMI kann selbiges z.B. auch eine ATI-Graka übernehmen.


> Wie siehts jetzt Hardware technisch aus?
> Einen E8400 4GB RAM und ein Gigabyte (Fullsize) Board und ein Netzteil hätte ich ggf. übrig, wenn auch gleich meinen Desktop-Rechner aufrüste.


Bei Fullsize-ATX wird das Gehäuse ziemlich klobig, da würde ich lieber ein günstiges mATX Board kaufen.


> Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob der E8400 vielleicht etwas "overpowerd" ist und er dadurch zuviel Strom verbraucht. Eure Meinung dazu wäre hilfreich!


Mit EIST hält sich das in Grenzen.
Auch Undervolting wäre eine Option.


> Desweiteren kenn ich mit mit TV-Karten überhaupt nicht aus. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? HDTV muss sich nicht können, darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht was sonst noch wichtig ist.


Ein Traum von einer TV-Karte, allerdings kenne ich die Treiberqualität nicht:
Pinnacle 7010ix PC-TV Karte DVB-T/DVB-S & analog bei eBay.de: TV-Karten (endet 16.05.09 22:26:20 MESZ)

Ansonsten ist Technotrend eine gute Wahl und auch Hauppauge ist nicht soo schlecht.


> Welche Grafikarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen? HDMI-Ausgang ist natürlich ein muss. Was ist sonst noch wichtig?


In erster Linie ist die Wärmeentwicklung wichtig. Auch HD-Beschleunigung ist Pflicht um nicht zu viel Strom zu verbraten.
In Frage kommen dafür im Grunde alle kleinen ATI und Nvidia Karten ab HD3xxx bzw. GF 8xxx



> Welches Gehäuse ist zu gebrauchen und sieht gut im Wohnzimmer aus? Am besten wäre wenn ich auch große Mainboards verbauen könnte, bei guter und leiser Kühlung.


Mein Liebling ist und bleibt das Fusion Remote(v2) von ANTEC, allerdings passen da "nur" mATX Boards.


> Und welche Software würdet ihr einen Anfänger ohne Linux Kenntnisse empfehlen? Ist ein Vista Media zu gebrauchen? Welche Software brauch ich noch?


Vista Media Center mit TV-Pack(siehe Link in meiner Sig.) ist gar nicht mal schlecht.
Wenn du dann noch PowerDVD9 oder ArcSofts TotalMedia Theatre dazu kaufst hast du dort sogar die BluRay Wiedergabe integriert(jeweils nur in der teuersten Variante enthalten).
Alternativ kann man auch die bei den LWs beigelegten PowerDVD Versionen "verlinken".


> Als Budget hab ich so 1000€ eingeplant, wobei wahrscheinlich 200-300€ für die Musikanlage draufgehen werden. Bleiben noch 700€ für den Rechner + Software. An 100-200€ solls dann  aber doch nicht scheitern


Das macht es relativ einfach.


----------



## moskito (8. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank! Das hilft mir weiter. 
Dann kann ich morgen ja mal anfangen die Komponenten zusammenzustellen 


Edit:

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschieden, meinen Desktop Rechner erst einmal so zu lassen wie er ist, da mir alles auf einmal im Moment doch zu teuer wird. Von daher muss ich fast bei 0 beginnen. Lediglich eine Soundkarte hab ich noch gefunden (Creative 5.1 Live). 

Hier mal mein erster Entwurf, nennen wir ihn mal HTPC Beta 0.7 


*Hardware:*


*Prozessor:*
AMD Athlon X2 4850e          55€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=Desktop&l3=Sockel+AM2
_
*Mainboard:*
GigaByte GA-MA74GM-S2H    55€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...n=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM2
_
*
Arbeitsspeicher:*
GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (GX24GB6400LDCK)  53€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...RDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800
_

*Grafikkarte:*
Sapphire HD4350 (Light-Retail, HDMI, DVI)     35€ 
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+ATI&l3=Radeon+HD4000
_
*Festplatte*:
Samsung HE103UJ 1 TB (SpinPoint F1 RAID, 24/7)  133€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festplatten_3,5_Zoll_SATA/Samsung/HE103UJ_1_TB/275813/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Festplatten&l2=SATA&l3=3%2C5+Zoll
_
*TV-Karte:*
TechniSat SkyStar 2 TV PVR Komplett (inkl. Fernbedienung) 36 €
_http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TV-Karten_DVB-S/TechniSat/SkyStar_2_TV_PVR_Komplett/44380/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=TV-Karten&l3=Sat+(DVB-S)
_
*Blu-Ray-Laufwerk:*
LG GGC-H20L (Bulk, 3fach HD DVD lesen, Blende in Schwarz) 100€
_https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Blu-ray_Combo_SATA/LG/GGC-H20L/246171/?_
*
Netzteil:*
Enermax PRO82+ 385W (1x PCIe)  60€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...385W/246405/?cmd=showRatings&page=1#tabberBox
_

*Gehäuse:*
Antec Fusion Remote Black (Schwarz)     150€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...27246/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Desktop/HTPC
_

*Tastatur:*
Sharkoon HD Wireless Keyboard RF Optical (Funk, mit Empfänger, Schwarz) 57€
_http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...8/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Eingabegeräte&l2=Tastaturen
_
*Soundkarte:*
Creative 5.1 Live  (hab ich noch rumliegen, hat allerdings nur analoge anschlüsse)

*Soundsystem:*
Teufel 5.1 Concept E Magnum Power Edition Schwarz 200€
_http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Concept-E-Magnum.cfm_



*
Software:*

*Windows Vista Home Premium 90€*

*CyberLink PowerDVD 9 Ultra 80€*
http://download.softwareload.de/CyberLink-PowerDVD-9-Ultra/59547

Da macht dann insgesamt 1120€. 
Wo könnte man noch etwas verbessern? Und vor allem wo kann ich noch etwas einsparen? 

Ungern würde ich jedes Teil bei einen anderen Anbieter kaufen. Mit Alternate hab ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn man meistens mal ein paar Euro mehr zahlt.


mfg 
moskito


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2009)

beim RAM kannst du auch standard-RAM für 35€ nehmen (bzw. alternate-preise halt 40€  )

ansonsten seh ich da nix falsches, aber kann sein, dass andere kleinigkeiten noch besser wären, kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

Hast du vor an dem PC zu spielen? Ansonsten würde ich zu einem Mobo mit 780g (oder 790gx) greifen und dafür die Graka weg lassen. Vollwertige HD-Beschleunigung haben auch diese Chips.

Dafür wäre eine bessere Soundkarte wie Asus Xonar DX oder zumindest eine X-FI Titanium angemessen. Die Live! hat unter Vista noch nicht ein mal brauchbare Treiber.

Wo du noch sparen kannst, das ist die PowerDVD Lizenz. Da bei dem von dir gewählten Laufwerk die OEM-Version von PowerDVD 7 enthalten ist(vorausgesetzt du kaufst das LW als Retail) reicht eine Uprade Lizenz um auf Version 9 Ultra zu kommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung-und-praxisprobleme/51654-rechner-zusammen-stellen-hilfe-4.html
Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas.


----------



## Mario0837 (11. Mai 2009)

Bei AM2+ auf jedenfall auf die Onboard Grafikkarten des (790gx) vertrauen. Die reicht dicke!
Was ist so toll an der Festplatte? Die ist bestimmt extra Laut, da sie für Server gemacht ist... (vielleicht auch nicht...)


----------



## moskito (15. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage noch bezüglich Windows Vista (nutze ansonsten nur XP):

Kann ich dann bei der installations auswählen dass ich nur die Media Version installieren will, oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2009)

Home Premium beinhaltet das Mediacenter.
Selbiges ist quasi "nur" ein Programm im Vollbild(war bei der entsprechenden XP-Version aber auch nicht anders).


----------



## moskito (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich jetzt 2 Tage Zeit hatte und auch schon alle nötigen Teile rumlagen, hab ich jetzt meinen HTPC fertig.

Verbaut wurden folgende Teile:

 AMD Athlon X2 4850e (Art.-Nr.:: HEFA65)            

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 (Art.-Nr.:: IBIE2L)            

Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB (Art.-Nr.:: AEBU02)            

TechniSat SkyStar 2 TV PVR Komplett (Art.-Nr.:: JK#T69)            

LG GGC-H20L (Art.-Nr.:: CEBL21)            

Cooler Master eXtremePower 400W (Art.-Nr.:: TN4M25)            

             Antec Fusion Remote Black (Art.-Nr.:: TEXA04)            

Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H 
GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2H - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 44,35) - Mainboard


Leider hab ich mir Online ausversehen ein falsches Board bestellt, woraufhin ich in die nächste Stadt gefahren bin und nur das Gigabyte Board im mATX Format gefunden habe. Hat leider nur den 740G Chipsatz.

Zusammenbau, installation hat problemlos geklappt. Allerdings war schon etwas arbeit nötig um die TV-Karte auch im Windows Media Center nutzen zu können. 

Nachdem ich jetzt nahezu fertig bin muss ich sagen dass das Fazit keineswegs Positiv ausfällt. 
Natürlich kann jetzt mit einem Gerät Fernsehen, aufzeichnen, DVD/Blue-Ray schauen, im Internet surfen und Internetstreams auf den Fernseher anschauen. ABER:

Probleme wo man nur hinschaut:
-WMC findet kein Pro7/DMAX (außerdem waren auch mal alle mit Mühe Sortieren Sender einfach weg)
-DVBViewer TE2 ist, meineserachtens, sehr schlecht zu bedienen, bei Aufzeichnungen kann ich es gar nicht beenden, wenn es beendet ist zeichnet es nicht auf. Timeshift ist mit dem einen Codec nicht möglich, der andere zeichnet nur Vertikalstreifen auf, wenn man es minimiert. Kein OSD zum bequemen Senderwechseln (mit Sendernamen und möglichen 10er sprung) per Fernbedienung. Senderwechsel ist langsam. Bildqualität ist im Vergleich mit meinem Receiver sehr schlecht, war aber beim WMC auch mies. 
-Bei Blue-Rays prozessorauslastung von 100%, was zu Ruckeln führt. Gut liegt vielleicht am 740G Chipsatz, ne Graka könnte das richten.
-AVIs von der Festplatte haben extremes Interlancing was sich weder durch das Abspielprogramm noch durch die Grafikkarte beheben lässt. Vielleicht auch durch ne Graka zu beheben, bei ner 4870 hat man wesentlich mehr de-interlancing optionen dort tritt es dann nicht mehr auf. 


Alles in allem bin ich sehr enttäuscht und hab wieder meinen Receiver + Festplatten/DVD Recorder drangehängt. Der Komfort ist einfach sehr viel höher. 

Was ich jetzt mit dem Gerät anfange weiss ich noch nicht. 

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps und Hilfe. 

mfg moskito


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Mai 2009)

@moskito: Das tut mir natürich leid.... Aber wäre es denn nicht eine bessere Idee gewesen, wenn man sich eine Playstation 3 holt  und den DVD Recorder  + den Receiver ranhängt?? 
Bis auf den DVD-Recorder hab ich genau die gleiche Kombination und es funktioniert tadellos.


----------

